# took a nice drive the other day



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Gotta take advantage of the nice weather this week while it lasts..
Getting rolling shots by yourself is a beyotch. :lol:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: took a nice drive the other day (Sepp)*

mo'








On the park loop road....








Cadillac Mountian awesomeness..
















































Blue hill over look...
















[/img]


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: took a nice drive the other day (Sepp)*

And back safe in the driveway, out of the way from all of the fkng R/V's...


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

I wanna see it in the snow.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

looks nice man.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_I wanna see it in the snow.

OK, with crappster camera, more to come, I just have to pull them up.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

-found some.
This car is a 4 season daily...
So it's not scared of snow.

























And it's not scared of getting dirty, and salty


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Great pics in a beautiful scenery!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Thanks all!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Bitch'n!


----------

